# 2013 chevy silverado 2500 4x4 L.E.D. everything c-plow lightbar custom switch pannel



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

So after a few months of having my truck. I finely have 90% of my truck the way I want it.

a few days old nothing installed other than bug delfector and mud flaps

LED taillights and tailgate bar

lightbar added

added 2 extra cab lights


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

added hiniker c-plow and replaced stock plow head lights with led headlights 



I also added but no pictures of my power board auto running boards


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

the pic above i also added 3 led lights in the grill and changed the black bug deflector to a red one.

my bed rails also includes rear 10w led work lights and between the red marker light and amber marker light i have on each side a amber flashing light when plowing driveways.


i added dual batterys


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i made a custom switch panel. all made by me... back lighting and all.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

backlighting in my switch pannel also dims with the factory backlighting


the 2nd to last switch goes to my rear worklights either turning them on, off all the time, or auto on in reverse. the last switch is for my back up camera that's wired the same way. on, off, or auto on in reverse.... i also added a relay in side the switch pannel so that the worklights and camera don't come on when the truck is turned off.

console has a 300w inverter for my computer or cordless drill charger. and has a flashlight charger. under that there is a red button so i can trigger the solenoid if my main battery is dead. the same solenoid is also triggered via ign. so when the key is turned on the solenoid is triggered connecting the batterys.


no pictures yet of the solar panel on the lightbar.

i myself installed a astrostart remote car starter with shock sensors 2way remote.

also added linex bed liner.

everything wired and installed my me. cept the plow and the linex!


----------



## jordanFTW (Oct 31, 2011)

Would love to see some videos!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Where did you get that switch panel from?

Truck looks awesome and I really like the work lights. Are they from superbrightled?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

video I will get soon.

switch panel I made everything on it. case and all.....

worklights I got from northerntool..


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's kind of making me want to build myself one instead.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ya. my last 3 pickups iv built custom switch panels. my 04 chevys switch panel is on here as well and I built it so it would fit in the over head console. but my new truck had no spots. and I didn't want to drill holes in anything. but I built it the way I wanted it....


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

So what's gonna happen when the snow flies and your headlights and tail lights are caked with snow? You gonna get out and wipe them off after each pass?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

iv had the led headlights for the last 3yrs and they aren't that bad. you may think so. but if you haven't tried you have no say.....

taillights get covered no matter what ya have. so there is no argument there reguarless if its led or stock. iv always had my taillights covered in snow with either led or stock taillights.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have led rear lights. Or at least had them. They completely cover over right away. But even then, if snow gets on them, they don't heat up enough to melt. Also, every truck I have has stock tail lights and the snow always melts off if the lights are on.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

I have had 2 plow truck prior to this one. and they have always coverd with snow driving down the road or plowing snow. so either way "I" look at it makes no difference if there led or stock. ill take led taillights. you can have what ever you want!


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

Everything looks great!! Thats a hell of a lot of wiring, but you've made it all work quite well and the truck looks sick.

Ive got a 9' C Plow, bought it last year. I recommend that you get the box ends that Hiniker sells. They help a lot with back dragging, and are super easily removable with 2 pins each.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks. ya I did all the wireing. I also have another job wiring squad cars and 10+yrs wireing experience. so its easy for me.

iv seen the box ends. and though about it. but 90% of the plow work I have is short drives. I just got it so it did a better job going up to the garage door and pulling it back after I shovel a little bit as I was sick of using a straight blade and having it pack down then id have to shovel more.


----------



## jordanFTW (Oct 31, 2011)

What tail lights are those?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

Ipcw......


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## jordanFTW (Oct 31, 2011)

chuckraduenz;1671786 said:


> Ipcw......


Those are nice, too bad those wont fit my 08 GMC SRW


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats way too much , your going to be seeing flashes in your sleep after plowing one night in that contraption . What is the reasoning for strobes in the grill ? All they will do is reflect off the plow into your face. One mini lightbar on your roof ..... done . Thats a joke .


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

jordanFTW;1673225 said:


> Those are nice, too bad those wont fit my 08 GMC SRW


thought they were the same from 07-13?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

jmac5058;1673274 said:


> Thats way too much , your going to be seeing flashes in your sleep after plowing one night in that contraption . What is the reasoning for strobes in the grill ? All they will do is reflect off the plow into your face. One mini lightbar on your roof ..... done . Thats a joke .


HUMM... u must be blind already. as where are there "STROBES" in my grill??? or you need another drink!!!!

I have nothing more to say to someone who cant get your complaints correct!!!


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Burn , I guess I dont see goofy lights in the grill. When are you adding the ground effect lights ?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

no. stuped........ never.........


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

jmac5058;1673287 said:


> Burn , I guess I dont see goofy lights in the grill. When are you adding the ground effect lights ?


Just because you dont like it doesnt mean you need to leave negative comments. I personally think thats too many lights, just not my taste BUT I certainly can appreaciate the amout of time and hard work that went into making this. Awesome job man, I wish I could wire half as good as you.


----------



## jordanFTW (Oct 31, 2011)

jordanFTW;1673225 said:


> Those are nice, too bad those wont fit my 08 GMC SRW


Says on their site those are for 09+ or 07+ DRW, for GMC'S anyway. They have a different light for the 07-08 srw GMC. Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

CashinH&P;1673320 said:


> Just because you dont like it doesnt mean you need to leave negative comments. I personally think thats too many lights, just not my taste BUT I certainly can appreaciate the amout of time and hard work that went into making this. Awesome job man, I wish I could wire half as good as you.


vary well said. thanks for your comments!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

jordanFTW;1673348 said:


> Says on their site those are for 09+ or 07+ DRW, for GMC'S anyway. They have a different light for the 07-08 srw GMC. Not sure what the difference is.


think the taillight are the same size and shape. the only differences between the gmc and chevy truck taillights I think is where the reverse lights are. chevy is in the center and gmc is on the bottom.

iv seen this before on the 03ish yr Silverado taillights as the only difference on them was theres one marker light hole in one taillight but not the other. just small differences...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

jmac5058;1673274 said:


> What is the reasoning for strobes in the grill ? All they will do is reflect off the plow into your face. One mini lightbar on your roof ..... done . Thats a joke .


Stupid MASSHOLE. Learn to read before you write...



chuckraduenz;1665641 said:


> the pic above i also added 3 led lights in the grill


----------

